# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  يازينك يـا // ك ـورنيش النـا ص ـرة الثقافيه !!

## اسيرة شوق

ص ـورت كم ص ـورة لـ كورنيش النـا ص ـرة الثقافيه  :bigsmile: 



ع ـاد أني اول مـره أص ـور  :embarrest: 




أبـ غ ـى رايكم *_*
























يبـ غ ـى ليـ ك ـم درس لـ تـلوث البيئة  :noworry: 







وبــش ،،

----------


## Sweet Magic

gumus


يعطيك العافية  


على الصور الحلوا  

ننتظر جديد عدستك  

دمتي بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقطات روعه 
يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*يعطيش الف عافيه*
*تصوير جنان يالغلا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هاذي مررره رووووووووووعه
تسلمين غناتي على هيك صور
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## Taka

*مآشآلله عليـج*
*تصويـرج روعـه*
*وآلصـور روعـه*
*هذآ رآبع موضوع آشوفه عن كورنيش آلنآصره*
*صرآحه شوقتوني آبه آيي عندكم بس آبه حد يدلني* ^_^

----------


## دمعة على السطور

**


*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*ماشاء الله روووووووووووعة*
*يعطيك العافية حبابة ..على هذا التصوير الجميل..*

*موفقة يارب..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بصراحه تصويرك ابداع



تعرفي كيف تلقطي الصوره عدل


يعطيك الف عافيه وبأنتظار جديدك

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*سلمت يداك يالغلا*

*تصوير جداً رااااائع*

*ننتظر المزيد من صورك المميزة*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ووووووويلي ... 
اني مابيجنني الا كووورنيش النااااصرة ..

:)

 الصوور
مــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااااره رووعــــــــــه ...
يسلموو اسووورة
.
.

امووورة .

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم ص ــلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ــمد ..


بـ ص ـراحه هالـ ص ـووره أس ــرتني بقووه ..


خ ــاصه ش ــكل وألوان الـ س ـماء المتداخ ــله رووع ــه ياس ــبحان الله ..


ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ أس ــوره لك مـ س ــتقبل يـ ع ـني ^_* ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ ألف ع ــافيه عالـ ص ـور الـ ج ـميله ..


لا ع ـدمنا المزيد منكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

__


_تصوير رائعــــــــــــ_
_ربيــــــــ يعطيكــــِـ ألفـــــــ عافيهـــ_

_تصوير لا عدمنااااااااهـ منــــ يد مبدعهــــ_

_تحياتيــــ الحارهــــــــ_

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير روعة مرة واضح مرة
الله يسلم الديات يارب
ويعطيكِ مليون عافية على التصوير الحلو ..
موفقة دااااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ما شاء الله عليك حبيبتي كل هذا وأول مره تصورين
بصراحه كتييييييييييييير التصوير
روووووووووووووعه
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
تدري توني اليوم رحت كورنيش الناصره
بس للمشي مو للجلوس
وكان الجو مره روووعه وفكرت إني ألتقط لي كم لقطه  :bigsmile: 
هههههههههههههههههه
جلبتوا لينا عدوا التصوير  :wink: 
يعطيكِ الف عافيه خيتي
في أمان الله


أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا
 :embarrest:

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يعطيك ألفف عااااااااااااااااااافية
الصوووووور رااااااااااائعة
بالتوووووفيق وإلى الأمام دوووووووووووما

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم أختنا gumus*

*صور رائعة الجمال و حلوة و الزوايا منتقات و الوقت الهادي*

*و اللي أحلى منهم كلهم أنهم تصويرش*

*و مشكورة وايد*

----------


## كبرياء

*يسـلمووو على الصور الرووعهـ ....* 
*مره نآيس ...* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ...* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*تحيـآآـتوو ....}* 
*كبريـــــــــآآء ...~*

----------


## hope

قمــــــة في الروعه

والأحلى انهم صور طبيعيــه 
يسلموو اختي على الصور

تحياتي

----------

